
Why Are the Moon and Sun the Same Size in Earth’s Sky? - palo3
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2020/08/14/ask-ethan-why-are-the-moon-and-sun-the-same-size-in-earths-sky
======
firebaze
The article doesn't answer the question.

The conclusion of the article, citing: >If you assume you get an Earth-like
planet, our best estimates have enormous uncertainties, but may lead to a
total probability in the range of around 1-10%. To really know the answer to
this question, however, we’ll need more and better data, and for that, we’ll
need to wait for the next generation of astronomical observatories.<

There is no basis for the conclusion "range of around 1-10%". And no
references as well.

I don't want to be dismissive, but for me, scientific articles should base
conclusions on credible references.

To me this is one of the weakest articles of Ethan, and I was a regular
reader.

~~~
palo3
Good point. Sorry for submitting it.

